# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Profitrace 2



## SSO (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
hat hier schon jemand mit dem Profitrace 2 von Procentec gearbeitet?
http://www.brandt-data.de/profibus/profitrace ultra/profitrace_ultra.html

Würde mich interessieren ob das Teil zufriedenstellend funktioniert, oder ob es auch nur ein halbherzige Sache wie der PBT3 ist.
Ich habe derzeit den PBT3 und zusätzlich den ersten Profitrace. Der ist zwar nur ein Protokollanalyzer ab funktioniert absolut problemlos und hat mich noch nie geärgert. Mit dem PBT3 hatte ich schon soviel Ärger, das ich ihn nur noch auspacke wenn der Kunde zuschaut und grüne Balken sehen will. Wenn der Profitrace 2 ähnlich hochwertig wie der Profitrace 1 ist, dann würde ich die alten Teile verkaufen und ganz auf den Profitrace 2 umsteigen.

Danke,
Gruß aus München


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Oktober 2008)

Wieso ist der PBT3 halbherzig? Was genau hat den Ärger bereitet?


----------



## SSO (4 Oktober 2008)

Was mich an dem PBT3 stört:

1. Wenn der Bus nicht zuverlässig läuft, dann klappt schon die Teilnehmererkennung nicht zuverlässig. d.h. Wenn ich den Scan starte, dann werden die erreichbaren Teilnehmer aufgelistet. Ist der Scan abgeschlossen, dann werden Teilnehmer die sich sporadisch dann doch noch melden nicht mehr angezeigt. Darum lasse ich den Profitrace immer mit laufen am Bus. Der Profitrace hört ständig mit am Bus und zeigt jeden Teilnehmer an, auch wenn nur ein einziges Telegramm von diesem erkannt wurde.

2. Alle Messungen sind auf 0-5V begrenzt. Aber die aktuellen Siemens Teilnehmer arbeiten mit 5,5V am Bus. Der PBT3 schneidet die Signale bei der Messung und bei der Anzeige bei 5V ab. Unsaubere Signale oberhalb von 5 V werden nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Im Normalfall sind also Siemens Teilnehmer immer super gut. 

3. Oszi Messung: 
Der PBT3 zeigt irgend ein 0-5V Signal an. Ich sehe nicht ob A/B oder A/GND oder B/GND. Dazu brauche ich immer noch ein Oszi. Die Anzeige ist meiner Meinung nach nur gut um zu bestätigen das ein fehlerfreier Bus auch wirklich fehlerfrei ist. Angeblich macht der Profitrace das besser.

4. Die Software ist zwar hübsch anzuschauen aber sehr umständlich zu bedienen. Folgendes nervt mich:
Die Tests die gemacht werden müssen sind nicht automatisiert. z.B. die Oszi Messung für jeden Telnehmer.  Das ist ein fürchterliches geklicke und sollte die Software wirklich automatisch machen können.

Es fehlt eine Übersicht, auf der ich sehe welche Messungen ich für welchen Teilnehmer bereits durchgeführt habe. Also wenn ich ein vollständiges Protokoll eines umfangreichen DP-Strangs erstellen will, dann muss ich gut aufpassen, das ich keinen Teilnehmer vergesse. Sonst sitze ich dann im Büro und stelle beim Ausdruck fest, das für den einen oder anderen Teilnehmer keine Oszi Messung gemacht wurde.
In der Anzeige der Oszimessung wird die Zeitbasis rechts unten angezeigt und verdeckt meistens den Signalverlauf. Das habe ich in den ersten Versonen bemängelt und es ist in der aktuellen Version wieder so. Das zu ändern ist wohl wirklich kein Problem, aber anscheinend für Softing zu kompliziert.
 5. Zum Topologie Scan:
Der PBT3 muss Master sein beim Topologiescan. Also muss ich alle aktiven Teilnehmer (CPU's,PC's,OP's) vom Bus abtrennen um die Topologie ermitteln zu können. Außerdem läuft die Messung nur mit 500kbit. Teilnehmer die fest auf 1,5Mbit eingestellt sind werden also nicht mit gemessen. Auch Datenlichtschranken, die mit einer festen Baudrate eingestellt sind können nicht gemessen werden. Das reduziert die Aussagekraft einer solchen Topologiemessung ganz erheblich.
Der Profitrace kann laut Hompage einen Topologiescan am laufenden Bus durchführen. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll, aber wenn es klappt, dann sind das 1000 Pluspunkte für den Profitrace.

6. Der mechanische Aufbau ist auch absolut unpraktisch. Der Kasten ist zu groß, zu schwer und zu unhandlich. Mir läuft es eiskalt den Buckel runter, wenn ich dieses Ding an eine 5000.-EURO CPU hänge. Ich habe da immer Angst, das nur noch eine dicke Fliege an zusätzlichen Gewicht fehlt und es bricht der PBT3 samt Schnittstelle von der CPU ab. Was sich der Hersteller dann noch dabei gedacht hat, als er diesen Zwischenstecker zur Signaltrennung entwickelt hat, frage ich mich schon lange. Das Teil ist 5cm lang, die Schrauben zum Befestigen sind fast nicht erreichbar und wenn ich dan PBT3 hinten hinhänge, dann brauche ich einen extra Knecht der das Konstruckt fest hält. Das kann man doch nicht an einer CPU hängen lassen. Hätte man da nicht einfach einen Schalter in den PBT3 einbauen können? Oder hätte der PBT3 nicht einfach eine Masterschnittstelle mit Spannungsversorgung für die Abschlusswiederstände haben können?

Der Profitrace ist etwas größer als eine Zigarettenschachtel, sehr leicht und wird über die USB Schnittstelle versorgt also spare ich mir das zusätzliche Netzteil und ich bin mit einem Notebook auch noch unabhängig von den Steckdosen. Das nenne ich praktisch. Eine Entwicklung mit Hirn. Wie kann man so ein Tool über ein extra Netzteil versorgen ???? Das ist doch komplett unbrauchbar wenn ich damit im Feld arbeiten soll.

Und so könnte ich noch lange weiter machen. Jedenfalls habe ich noch nie mit dem PBT3 einen Fehler wirklich gefunden. Dazu habe ich dann immer noch das Oszi bemühen müssen. Ich bin der Meinung der PBT3 ist ein schönes Spielzeug zum Kunden blenden und um einen wirkich perfekten Bus auch als perfekt dem Kunden zu verkaufen. Die Kunden stehen halt auf schöne grüne Balken und auf einen Packen Papier voll nichtssagender Grafikgen. Also das optimale Werkzeug für Firmen mit der selben Geschäftsidee wie Indusol und Co. Aber nichts für den Praktiker, der Fehler suchen und produktiv einen Bus in Betrieb nehmen will. 

Es war zwar jetzt nicht meine Absicht den PBT3 schlecht zu machen, aber so wirklich positives fällt mir zu dem Gerät nicht ein. Hätte ich damals nicht unbedingt den Topologie Scan für ein aktuelles Modernisierungsprojekt gebraucht, dann hätte ich mir das Teil sicher nicht gekauft. So ist der PBT3 jedenfalls zur größten Fehlinvestition in meiner Laufbahn geworden. Hinzu kommt, das ich von Softing bis jetzt noch keine Produktverbesserung gesehen habe. Wird die Entwicklung eigentlich noch weiter betrieben? Der Profitrace hat das was versprochen wurde zu 100% eingehalten. Jetzt gibt es das Gerät in der zweiten Generation und der Hersteller hat eine wirklich faire Upgradeaktion für die Profitrace 1 Besitzer im Angebot. Wenn ich da aufspringe, dann wird der PBT3 komplett überflüssig und die Fehlinvestition noch größer.  

PS: Wer will einen fast ungebrauchten PBT3 günstig kaufen? Jetzt wo ich so schön Werbung dafür gemacht habe 

Gruß aus München


----------



## PBO-WE (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.
Ich wollte mit dem PBT3 mal einen Profibus Test machen, wobei mir das Gerät merkwürdige Busübertragungsraten von 220kB oder riesig hohe werte ausgegeben hat.

Kennt jemand den Fehler?

Wenn ich auf einem anderen Bussegment gemessen habe, alles normal 187,5kB.
Ich hab auch schon alle Teilnehmer einzeln abgezogen, allerdings ohne Wirkung.

Oder er hat eine doppeltadressierung gemeldet, obwohl ich bei 9 Teilnehmern sicher sagen kann, dass es nicht so ist.

Ich hätte mir bei dem Gerätepreis etwas ausagekräftigeres vorgestellt.

Gruß


----------



## SSO (5 Oktober 2008)

Diese komischen Messergebnisse bringt der PBT3 immer dann, wenn irgendein Fehler auf dem Bus ist, der die Telegramme tatsächlich zerstört. Mann kommt praktisch gar nicht zum messen, weil der PBT3 schon gar keine Teilnehmerliste ermitteln kann.
Ich fange dann immer an den PBT3 als Master an den Bus zu hängen. Die Baudrate möglichst gering. Evtl. noch den Bus in kleinere Segmente aufteilen. Erkennt der PBT3 dann alle Teilnehmer, kann man versuchen den Fehler zu suchen. 
Das selbe kann man aber auch mit der CPU als Master machen und einem Oszi als Messgerät.

Gruß aus München


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Oktober 2008)

@SSO:
ich habe jetzt eine kurze Stellungnahme von Softing vorliegen. Ein Teil der Probleme ist mit der aktuellen Softwareversion bereits behoben. Ich schicke Ihnen per PN den direkten Kontakt zu dem "Verantwortlichen". Bitte den Rest mit diesen Herren direkt klären.


----------



## PBO-WE (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.
Ich hätte den Kontakt dann gerne auch mal.
Danke!


----------



## SSO (6 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @SSO:
> ich habe jetzt eine kurze Stellungnahme von Softing vorliegen. Ein Teil der Probleme ist mit der aktuellen Softwareversion bereits behoben. Ich schicke Ihnen per PN den direkten Kontakt zu dem "Verantwortlichen". Bitte den Rest mit diesen Herren direkt klären.



Hallo Herr Höhnle,
danke für Ihre Bemühungen. Die neue Version habe ich bereits installiert, hatte aber noch keine Gelegenheit an einer Anlage zu messen. 
Was ich bisher gelesen und auch gesehen habe sind die Änderungen nicht all zu gravierend. Bei der Teilnehmererkennung soll sich tatsächlich was in die richtige Richtung getan haben, das konnte ich aber noch nicht testen. Leider lässt sich an den Punkten Gewicht und externe Stromversorgung durch ein Softwareupdate nichts ändern. 

Sollte ich Zeit haben, dann kann ich die Herrn, von Softing ja mal anrufen. Ich muss Ihnen aber sagen, das ich diese Punkte bereits vor zwei Jahren mit genau den genannten Herren besprochen habe. Bisher hat das aber nicht all zu viel Wirkung gezeigt.

Gruß aus München


----------



## profichip (9 Oktober 2008)

*Wer hat Erfahrung mit Profitrace 2 - ja*

hat hier schon jemand mit dem Profitrace 2 von Procentec gearbeitet?

Hallo,

wir verwenden in unseren Unternehmen (profichip GmbH & Vipa GmbH) einige Profitrace 1 und Profitrace 2 Analyzer sowohl für Fehlersuche, Support als auch Produktentwicklung. Andere Tools kommen seither nicht mehr zum Einsatz da der Funktionsumfang einfach genial ist.
Das integrierte 2-Kanal Oszilloskop ist wie die jetzt verfügbare Topology-Scan Funktion sehr praktisch. Durch das Lizenzmodell entscheiden Sie selbst welchen Funktionsumfang Sie erwerben möchten.

Gerne stellen wir ein Demo-Gerät zur Verfügung, damit Sie sich einen Eindruck über den Leistungsumfang und die Bedienbarkeit verschaffen können.

viele Grüsse aus Herzogenaurach


----------



## BIT (13 Oktober 2008)

*Wer hat Erfahrung mit Profitrace 2 ?*

Hallo SSO,

ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem PROFITRACE 1 oder 2. 

Dennoch möchte ich gerne ein paar Worte und Erfahrungen zu dem PBT3 und dem BusCheck BC400 hier bereitstellen. 
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem PBT3 (Version 1.70) kürzlich in einer Automobilindustrie Lakierhalle gemacht, wo die sogenannte "Doppeladressierung" vom PBT3 angezeigt wurde. Ein Slave-TN von Baumer-Ident "gaukelte" dem Master ständig wechselnde Slave-Adressen vor. Die Instandhaltung nutzte hier den vorhandenen PBT3 und lokaliserte den besagten TN. Auch zur "jährlichen" Pegelkontrolle wird er eingesetzt.

Ich hatte das neue Diagnosetool den BC400 dabei, der als Protocolanalyzer mit einem einzigartigen Diagnosemodus ausgestattet ist. Einfach den BC400 mit dem Bus verbinden "Online" gehen. Die IH staunte nicht schlecht über diesen "Easy_to_use" Modus, der auch komplett in "deutscher Sprache" zu bedienen ist. 

Dieses Tool sollten Sie sich mal anschauen!
Ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen im Bereich "Troubleshooting" meiner Kunden (Mercedes Benz in Bremen und HH, Stadtwerke etc) gemacht. 

Für Rückfragen stehe ich auch gerne telefonisch zur Verfügung:

Gruß aus Norddeutschland (Edewecht im bremischen Raum)

Peter Scheidel
0172-4303318
BIT Peter Scheidel
26188 Edewecht


----------



## SSO (14 Oktober 2008)

BIT schrieb:


> ........
> Ich hatte das neue Diagnosetool den BC400 dabei, der als Protocolanalyzer mit einem einzigartigen Diagnosemodus ausgestattet ist. Einfach den BC400 mit dem Bus verbinden "Online" gehen. Die IH staunte nicht schlecht über diesen "Easy_to_use" Modus, der auch komplett in "deutscher Sprache" zu bedienen ist.



Danke für die Info, aber das was der BC400 leistet, hat der Profitrace 1 bereits vor 3 Jahren können. Vielleicht fehlt beim Profitrace der "Easy_to_use" Modus, aber dieser interessiert mich doch herzlich wenig. Auch mit dem Profitrace habe ich nach wenigen Sekunden am Bus einen vernünftigen Überblick über alles was auf Protokollebene auf dem Bus los ist. 
Außerdem habe ich von einem anderen BC400 User bereits gehört, das die Software dazu relativ instabil ist. In dieser Richtung gibt es beim Profitrace nichts zu bemängeln. Diese Software ist mir bisher noch nicht ein einziges mal abgestürzt. Auch Funktionsfehler oder Mängel habe ich bisher nicht ergkennen können.

Ich habe extra noch mal nachscheuen müssen und habe tatsächlich festgestellt, das die Profitrace Software komplett englisch ist. Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen (zumindest nicht negativ). Warscheinlich, weil ich der Meinung bin, das man als Inbetriebsetzer im Bereich Automatisierung auch mit einer "englischen Software" keine Probleme haben sollte.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Fehler mit den wechselnden Slaveadressen mit dem PBT3 nur mit viel Glück erkennbar war. Bei dem Fehler handelt es sich um einen reinen Protokollfehler, der sich beim PBT 3 nur durch wechselnde Teilnehmer in der Teilnehmerliste bemerkbar machen würde. Der PBT3 wurde für die physikalische Diagnose entwickelt. Bei der mir bekannten Version, wurde die Teilnehmerliste nur durch Tastendruck aktualisiert. Also würde das erst bei der Qualitätsmessung auffallen, das dieser Teilnehmer nicht immer Antwortet. Das Ergebniss wäre aber dann sehr irreführend, man sieht ja schließlich nicht, das der Teilnehmer plötzlich mit einer anderen Adresse antwortet.
Ein kurzer Blick in die CPU Diagnose (S7 Master vorrausgesetzt) hätte den Fehler wohl auch aufgezeigt. Spätestens nach einem kurzem Mitlesen mit dem Profitrace wäre der Fehler klar gewesen. 


Gruß aus München


----------



## SvenG (15 Oktober 2008)

*Ich habe seit 4 Wochen den PT2-Ultraplus und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit. Leider habe ich nicht auf meinen Kollegen gehört, welcher auf seinen Pbt3 schwört. Zuerst dachte ich, ich bin zu blöd, weil eher Praktiker, der bloß ohne Stress seine Anlagen (S7-300/400) zum Laufen bringen will. Nachdem ich dieses Thema gelesen hatte, haben wir uns gestern Abend zusammengesetzt und beide gleichzieitig an der aktuellen Anlage im FAT gemessen.*

*Topology: Ja, PT2 kann an der lfd. Anlage messen, nur war leider in 50% der Fälle Ergebnis schlicht unbrauchbar. Abstände um Größenordnungen falsch ermittelt, Stationen vertauscht oder dem Segment irgendwie gar nicht erst zugeodnet. Wir haben dann herausgefunden, dass es auch nur bei zwei Baudraten überhaupt funktioniert und die Stationen einen Mindestabstand von 2m haben müssen. Sollen wir unsere Anlagen etwa jetzt umbauen? An einem Strang ging mit PT2 gar nichts. Wenn die SPS bei IBN noch nicht läuft, muss ich eine Zusatzsoftware kaufen, um irgendetwas machen zu können..*
*Beim Ptb3 mussten wir zwar immer SPS und MPI-Panel ausschalten, erhielten dann aber in allen Fällen passende Abstände zwischen allen Stationen. Nachteilig ist, dass das natürlich nicht an laufenden Anlage geht. Für mich bei IBN aber weniger schlimm, mir ist der Betrieb ohne SPS wichtiger.*

*Balken: An einem Strang war ein Abschlusswiderstand nicht eingeschaltet. Der Pbt3 hat zwar nicht gezeigt wo genau, aber eindeutig ein größeres Problem signalisiert. Bei PT2 dagegen sind die Balken größer, d.h. besser geworden! Ich bin mir aber zeimlich sicher, dass ein Profibus ohne Abschlusswiderstand nicht besser läuft ;-)*

*USB-Versorgung: Darum habe ich den PT2 eigentlich gekauft. Scheint aber immens Strom zu ziehen, der Notebook-Akku ist immer schnell dahin. Und dann schleppe ich doch wieder ein Netzteil mit mir rum. Nur ein anderes als der Kollege.*

*Ich hoffe nur inständig, dass es per Software irgendwann noch Verbesserungen für meinen PT2 gibt.*
*An SSO: Was soll Dein gebrauchter PBt3 denn kosten, wie alt ist das Gerät, Rechnung mit MWSt? *

*Grüße aus Berlin*


----------



## SSO (15 Oktober 2008)

Danke, das ist doch mal eine Auskunft wie ich sie hören will. Ein direkter Vergleich ist natürlich optimal. Leider etwas enttäuschend. 
Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ein Testgerät kommen lassen. Aber insgesamt hört sich das nicht besonders positiv an. 
Ein kleiner Hinweis: Mein PBT3 hat bei den ersten Einsätzen auch nur Müll gemessen. Ich hab schon gedacht ich muss zum Bombenleger werden . Nach einer Reparatur ist es dann erheblich besser geworden. Also Hersteller ansprechen und denen die Möglichkeit zum Nachbesser geben, bevor du zu radikalen Mitteln greifst.  

Hast Du mit dem PT2 auch mal die Oszimessung ausprobiert? Hat man da nicht gesehen das der Abschlusswiderstand fehlt? 

Zur Topologiemessung: War der BUS wirklich OK als du gemessen hast? Wo und wie hast Du dich am Bus angesteckt? Der PBT3 kann die Topologiemessung nur bei 500kBit. Wenn der Bus nicht 100% OK ist, dann kannst Du die Topologieermittlung mit dem PBT3 meist auch vergessen.

Wenn ich den PBT3 verkaufe, dann natürlich mit Rechnung und MwSt, aber ohne Garantie von Gewerbetreibenden an Gewerbetreibende. Preis ca. 1800,-EURO. Das Gerät wurde selten bis gar nicht genutzt und ist daher praktisch neuwertig. Überlegs Dir.

Gruß aus München


----------



## ogarpolski (23 Oktober 2008)

*PROFIBUS Diagnose ist schwierig*

Es ist schon sehr interessant zu lesen, wie die einzelnen Teilnehmer IHR Messgerät in Schutz nehmen und ihm alle Fähigkeiten einer vollständigen PROFIBUS Diagnose zutrauen. Dem ist leider nicht so, denn
nur die Kombination der verschiedenen verfügabren Messgeräte ermöglicht eine komplette Analyse und Fehlerbeseitigung im Netzwerk, da jedes Messgerät nur eine bestimmte Ebene abdeckt:

PROFITRACE II
ist ein Tool für erfahrene Spezialisten, um akute Konfigurations- oder Installationsfehler zu finden. Der "normal sterbliche" Instandhalter hat mit dem Tool keine Chance, jemals einen Fehler zu finden. Auch für weiterführende Aktionen wie Abnahmemessungen oder zyklisch durchgeführte Vergleichsmessungen ist das Tool nicht zu gebrauchen, da es nicht automatisch die Netzwerkqualität bewertet (die Pegelmessung kratzt wirklich nur an der Oberfläche) und vor allen Dingen auch nicht automatisch dokumentiert, was hierfür aber Voraussetzung ist.

PBT3
PBT3 liefert auf einen Blick die Netzwerkqualität, d.h. man sieht sofort, ob Probleme bestehen oder nicht und dieses wird auch entsprechend dokumentiert. Hierzu ist kein Spezialwissen notwendig. Die Ursachenforschung allerdings gestaltet sich auch schwierig, da das Netzwerk hierzu an veschiedenen Stellen gemessen werden muss und
die Interpretation der Balkendiagramme entsprechend viel Erfahrung erfordert. Benutzt man das eingebaute Oszilloscope, begibt man sich leider wieder auf die Ebene von PROFITRACE II.

Von einer 3. Geräteklasse, den Kabeltestern (z.B. NetTEST II von COMSOFT), war bisher nicht die Rede, diese sind aber für eine komplette Analyse unersetzlich, da:

1. die Kabelimpedanz überprüft und bewertet wird
2. Schirmbrüche überprüft werden
3. eine zuverlässige Längenmessung durchgeführt wird
4. Die Position eines physikalischen Problems ermittelt wird
5. Eindeutige Fehlermeldungen im Klartext generiert werden
6. Die Qualität der Installation automatisch bewertet und dokumentiert wird

Diese Funktionalität wird von PROFITRACE II oder PBT3 nicht abgedeckt. Es versteht sich aber praktisch von selbst, dass man mit einer manuellen (Oszi)- oder einer automatisierten Flankenauswertung der Kommunikationsdaten z.B. keinen Schirmbruch dekodieren kann, welcher bei PROFIBUS leider immer fatale Auswirkungen hat. 

Die Längenmessung ist ebenfalls sehr wichtig, da die wenigsten Anwender über die wirklich verbaute Kabellänge Bescheid wissen. Diese über den Topology-Scan durzuführen ist nicht praktikabel, da dieser nur bei schönstem Wetter funktioniert, d.h. bei absolut sauberen Installationen,
die, wie ich aus Erfahrung sagen kann, ziemlich selten sind.

Einen gravierendden Nachteil hat der Kabeltester allerdings, und zwar dass die Messung an laufenden Netzwerken einfach nicht möglich ist.

Was ist die Konsequenz ? Kombinieren Sie die Geräte, die Investition wird Ihnen eine Menge Geld sparen ! Messen Sie an Ihrem laufenden Netzwerk und überprüfen Sie die Qualität. Ob sie das händisch machen durch die Interpretation von Oszi-Screenshots und der Protokollebene oder sich die Güte in Form von Balkendiagrammen betrachten, hängt vom jeweiligen Anwendungsfall ab. Wenn Sie sehen, dass es ein Problem gibt, versuchen Sie es zu lösen, aber überprüfen Sie zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt zusätzlich die Installation mit dem Kabeltester. Hierbei finden Sie die noch bestehenden Probleme sehr effizient (falls es physikalische sind, und das sind sie in 98% aller Fälle). Sie werden so natürlich nicht alle, aber fast alle möglichen Fehlerfälle abdecken (eine Schirmstrom-Messung würde ich auf jeden Fall noch zusätzlich durchführen), was letztendlich in einem stabilen Netzwerk mündet.

Übrigens SSO, Ihr Seitenhieb auf Indu-Sol und Co. ist nicht sehr professionell. Diese Firmen erbringen eine effiziente und professionelle Dienstleistung, die schon vielen Endkunden sehr viel Geld gespart hat.

Viele Grüsse aus Karlsruhe


----------



## Frank (23 Oktober 2008)

ogarpolski schrieb:


> PROFITRACE II
> ist ein Tool für erfahrene Spezialisten, um akute Konfigurations- oder Installationsfehler zu finden. Der "normal sterbliche" Instandhalter hat mit dem Tool keine Chance, jemals einen Fehler zu finden. Auch für weiterführende Aktionen wie Abnahmemessungen oder zyklisch durchgeführte Vergleichsmessungen ist das Tool nicht zu gebrauchen, da es nicht automatisch die Netzwerkqualität bewertet (die Pegelmessung kratzt wirklich nur an der Oberfläche) und vor allen Dingen auch nicht automatisch dokumentiert, was hierfür aber Voraussetzung ist.


 
Wir setzen den Profitrace2 in der Instandhaltung ein (als nachfolge bzw. Ergänzung zum PBT2). Ich selbst zähle mich nicht unbedingt zu den Profibus-Hardware-Spezialisten, man kann ja schließlich nicht alles selbst erledigen, aber habe doch schon des öfteren Fehler mit Hilfe des Profitrace aufspüren können. Vor allem die Telegrammaufzeichnung hat mir mein Überstundenkonto enorm reduziert. Da durch die Telegrammaufzeichnung auch sporadische Fehler geloggt werden, oder - anderes Beispiel - in einem undokumentierten Profibusstrang (an S5-135U) nicht mehr vorhandene Teilnehmer, denen man äußerlich nichts ansieht (Lenord & Bauer Controller GEL 8110), sofort lokalisiert werden können. Den Physikalischen Messungen (Scope) stehe ich mit gemischen Gefühlen gegenüber. Auch wenn man die Regeln befolgt, die Segmente von den Enden aus und nicht über Repeatergrenzen hinweg zu messen / zu beurteilen, war die Erfolgsqoute 50/50. Mal war es der durch die Messung vermutete Stecker, mal nicht. Gut finde ich, dass der Pegel nicht bei 5V abgeschnitten wird. Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit dem Tool zufrieden, auch wenn es, wie fast alles, noch verbesserungswürdig ist.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Sensor_People (30 Oktober 2008)

*ProfiTrace GREAT*

 Hallo Frank, ich kann nur gutes und wenig schlechtes vom ProfiCore Ultra, welcher die ProfiCaptain, Topologiescan, ProfiTrace, und Scopefunktion beinhaltet berichten.
Die Benutzung ist intuitiv Richtig. Es gibt einen Berichtgenerator, welchen ich als sehr gelungen betrachte.


:!: :!: :!:
Wie ich aus den obigen Einträgen ersehe, ist es auch hier in diesem Forum der Fall und "Jeder Krämer lobt sein Kram" d.h. die Beiträge sind vom Teil von Distributoren, oder Mitarbeitern der jeweiligen Firmen.

Hier dennoch ein Versuch, einen neutralen Blick auf die Analyzer zu geben.

PBT3 war ehemals ein Zukaufprodukt der Firma Softing, welches lediglich über diesen Kanal vertrieben wurde. Ein recht ordentliches Gerät. Die Software ist auch ansprechend. Hier hat Procentec nachgekegt und den Topologiescan realisiert. Die Scopefunktion und Bargraphfunktion ist die von ProfiTrace die gelungenere.

Ebenso ein Highlight, ist, dass nun nur noch 1 Hardware in die Anlage eingeschleift werden muss. Fragst Du nun einen Fan des Softing-Produktes, so findet er wieder Alleinstellungsmerkmale.

Ich habe mich jedoch für die nächsten jahre auf ProfiTrace festgelegt.
Meien Kollegen nutzen das Tool ebenfalls mit großer Begeisterung.

Ciao, Sensor-People


----------



## SSO (18 November 2008)

So, ich hatte inzwischen Gelegenheit den Profitrace II zu testen. Im Großen und Ganzen wurden meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Leider war bei dem Testset der Topologiescan nicht Lizenziert. Somit konnte ich diese wichtige Funktion nicht testen. Das werde ich mir auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES anschauen.

Die Telegrammaufzeichnung und die Statistic der Fehler sind wie vom Profitrace I her gewohnt sehr gut gelöst.
Die Sopefunktion hat mich überzeugt. Diese Anzeige ersetzt ein echtes Oszi zu 99%. Beim PBT3 war die Signalanzeige aus meiner Sicht unbrauchbar. Grund: der PBT3 schneidet die Signale bei 5V ab. Der PBT3 misst nur A gegen B. 
Auch gefälllt mir die Balkenanzeige beim Profitrace besser als beim PBT3. Das ist aber nur reine Gefühlssache.
Das Handling ist erheblich einfacher. Nur ein USB Kabel und erheblich leichter als der PBT3.


Meine Entscheidung für den Profitrace II ist somit praktisch gefallen.

Gruß aus München


----------



## ogarpolski (18 November 2008)

Ich glaube, es muss hier mal grundsätzlich geklärt werden, was die Pegelanzeige bei PBT3 und PT2 bedeutet:

PBT3 führt eine Analyse der Signalform der Flanken auf dem Profibus durch und ermittelt hieraus die Übetragungsqualität. Der angegebene Spannungswert hat nichts mit der wirklichen Spitze/Spitze-Spannung zwischen A und B zu tun, sondern ist ein Qualitätswert, welcher auf 0 - 5 Volt normiert wird, d.h. bei 5 Volt max. Übetragungsqualität, bei 0 Volt keine Übertragung mehr. Deswegen spielt es auch keine Rolle und es ist kein Nachteil, dass der Wert auf 5 Volt begrenzt ist.

Bei PT2 ist die Pegelanzeige eine einfache gemittelte Spitze-Spitze Messung zwischen A und B, die wesentlich weniger über die Übertragungsqualität aussagt als bei PBT3, da keinerlei Analysen der Flankenform vorgenommen werden. Es kann bei zu hohen oder zu niedrigen Spannungswerten eine Fehlerursache vermutet werden (z.B. fehlender Abschlusswiderstand bei zu hohen Pegeln), hieraus aber eine Gesamtbeurteilung des Netzwerkes abzuleiten ist nicht möglich, was aber mit der Gütepegelanzeige von PBT3 auf jeden Fall funktioniert.


----------



## Frank (18 November 2008)

ogarpolski schrieb:


> Bei PT2 ist die Pegelanzeige eine einfache gemittelte Spitze-Spitze Messung zwischen A und B, die wesentlich weniger über die Übertragungsqualität aussagt als bei PBT3, da keinerlei Analysen der Flankenform vorgenommen werden. Es kann bei zu hohen oder zu niedrigen Spannungswerten eine Fehlerursache vermutet werden (z.B. fehlender Abschlusswiderstand bei zu hohen Pegeln), hieraus aber eine Gesamtbeurteilung des Netzwerkes abzuleiten ist nicht möglich, was aber mit der Gütepegelanzeige von PBT3 auf jeden Fall funktioniert.


 
dafür hat man ja beim PT2 dann das Scope, damit kann man meines Erachtens recht gut Aussagen über Signalqualitäten treffen...


----------



## SSO (18 November 2008)

ogarpolski schrieb:


> ........Deswegen spielt es auch keine Rolle und es ist kein Nachteil, dass der Wert auf 5 Volt begrenzt ist.........




Das mag für die Balkenanzeige zutreffen. Für die Oszimessung trifft es aber definitiv nicht zu. Was nützt eine Oszimessung die bei 5,5V Reflexionen anzeigen soll, aber bei 5V das Ganze mit einem schönen geraden Strich abschließt?

Auch gehe ich davon aus, das bei der Ermittlung der Signalqualität die Reflexionen auf einem Signalpegel >5V keine negative Auswirkung auf den grünen Balken haben. Jedenfalls habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich wunderbare grüne Balken zu sehen bekomme und trotzdem keine sauberen Signale habe (paralelle Messung mit dem Oszi). 

Was mich am meisten dabei ärgert, ist das der Hersteller dazu keinerlei Aussage macht. Offensichtlich ist der Aufwand zu groß eine Lösung für das Problem zu schaffen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das bereits die Hardware bei 5V zu messen aufhört. Also wäre es nicht ganz billig etwas dagegen zu tun und die ganze Kalkulation wäre beim Teufel. Einerseits verständlich, für mich als zahlenden User aber nicht akzeptabel.

Gruß aus München


----------



## Sensor_People (19 November 2008)

*Großartiges Tool*

Hallo. Alle Jahre wieder, muss ich einen Satz meiner Großmutter erwähnen:
"Jeder Krämer loibt sein Kram" Ich bin als Endbenutzer ein Stückweit neutraler als die Promoter von Softing oder Delta, SSO :icon_rolleyes: hoffe ich zumindest :icon_rolleyes:

Egal, wenn jemand mit PBT3 zufrieden ist, wieso ihn eines besseren belehren (never change an running system) 

Dennoch, ein paar signifikante Vorteile des ProfiCore Ultra (Ich war mit dem ProfiCore 1 auf Anhieb zufrieden, und bin nun der Meinung, dass die Softing oder HilscherTools, welche mit absoluter Sicherheit Ihre Berehctingung haben) an Bedeutung verloren haben.
Den Topologiescna bietet Softing auch, aber ! es müssen hier 2 Geräte zur Analyse herangezogen werden (mit Stromzange gar 3) bei einem Topologiescan, der SSO wichtig erscheint, muss die SPS gar angehalten werden bei ProfiCore ist dies nciht der Fall, hier kann eine Analyse gestartet werden ohne das System signifikatn zu beinträchtigen.

Ein Wehrmutstropfen ist aber auch bei ProfiCoreUltra
Die API des ProfiCore 1 sollte auch für den ProfiCore Ultra erhältlich sein.

Aber laut Aussage von Procentec, soll hier demnächst ein OPC-Server verfügbar sein, dies bietet dem Tester weitere Möglichkeiten.


Analyzer, Scope, Topologiescan, Master und Graph, wenn das Plugin des italienischen Profibuscompetencecenters erworben wird. und diese grapische Zusatzfunktion für (ca 350€) ist sein Geld wert.

also viel Spaß mit allen Analyzern die es gibt, und viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche.

Ich für meine Fälle bleibe bei ProfiCore Ultra.
meine Kollegen ebenso.


----------



## Sensor_People (2 Dezember 2008)

ich sehe, das SSO ebenso begeistert von dem PT3 ist wie ich.

es hat eine Menge überzeugungsarbeit gekostet, um hier das weitaus besserer ProfiCore Ulrta ein zuführen. Was im kommenden Jahr kommen wird ist ein OPC-Server für das ProfiCore, somit lassen sich für die Masterfunktionalität geniale Spielchen machen.
So sei erwähnt, dass sich per OPC eine Art Soft-SPS unter VBA oder einer anderen Entwicklungsumgebung realisieren lässt.

aber zum ProfiCore Ultra zurück. Ultra steht für mich für ultraleicht im Gewicht, im Bedienen. udn Zuverlässig bei den Auswertungen.

So ist ein Scan, der Teilnehmer im laufenden Betrieb möglich. Das ProfiCore kann als 2. Master den Scan durchführen. es werden so weit ich es bis dato beurteieln kann ALLE Teilnehmer auch in schlechten Netzen erkannt.

Der Topologiescan, (o.k.) er funktioniert "nur" bei 500kBd und 1,5MBd (aber wer nutzt schon 12MBd. unsere Datenlichtschranke, kann auch nur 1,5Mbd (physikalisch wären auch 2Mbd möglich, Interbus-S (in einer RS422-Variante) aber das ist dem ProfiBus schnurz-Piep-Egal er supported halt andere Baudraten.

Nun, ich bin überglücklich, dass Softing mit Procentec einen würdigen Mitanbieter gefunden hat, dies tut uns den Kunden mehr als gut. denn Softing hat mir in den letzten Jahren einen trägen Eindruck vermittelt. Dies ist bei der recht kleinen Procentec nicht der Fall, wid hier eine Idee eingelastet, so kommt schnell ein Feedback und auch zeitnah eine Lösung.

also Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem ProfiCore, der bei nun hier im Haus als Standard-Werkzeug Verwendung findet. (Entwicklung, und Support)


----------

